# Pigment or Sublimation Ink



## mmhheell (Jun 30, 2011)

Question:
Im planning to buy a printer with CISS im wondering what is the best ink to be used for heat transfer . 

Pigment or Sublimation

Please i need help with this. what is advantage and disadvantage of this ink in heat transfer

can i print image with white color in a colored shirts?

this is some of my question that i cant answer.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Sublimation process can only be used with certain things and printed with specific printers. All substrates, if hard goods have to have a poly coating on them, if fabric, 100% polyester is best. It has it's advantages though, durability, color brilliance, lack of hand (feel) on printed garments and the ability to apply it hard substrates. 

Pigmented ink is common ink to several printer brands. Epson for one. It would only be good for ink jet transfers to garments. That's about all except regular printing functions such as photographs and text. 

No, you cannot print white, because there is no white ink except in screen printing or high dollar dtg printers.

Oh, and by the way, welcome to the forum. You can learn a lot here with many helpful people.


----------



## mmhheell (Jun 30, 2011)

@Sir LB thanks for the reply now i have at least a little bit knowledge about ink.

another question;

how can i print an image with white color in a colored shirt. what kind of paper can i used?

heat transfer paper? (light , dark or sublimation)

what is the difference in this papers. thanks


----------



## hzlgraphics (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'm having the same questions about Sublimation and pigment ink.
from the answers above, its been a bit clear to me. 

Thanks.


----------



## hzlgraphics (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi again,

I am researching on inks to use. I am a bit confuse with Sub and pigment so I kept looking and researching
and I found this link: Dye Ink, Pigment Ink and Sublimation Ink

maybe it will help you to understand somethings too.

Happy Printing.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

You may already know it, but here is a sublimation section on this forum with loads of information:

Dye Sublimation - T-Shirt Forums

There is also a respected site with some fine articles on the topic:

DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing.

Good luck!


----------

